# kleines PC Upgrade



## cErIaTz (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben  ,

ich wollte meinen Pc mit einer neuen Grafikkarte verwöhnen da es für die momentanen Titel wie z.b Crysis 2 , BF3 etc auf Ultra nicht mehr ausreicht.

Nun wollte ich fragen welche Grafikkarte ich nehmen soll oder ob ich mir gleich einen komplett neuen PC zusammenstellen sollte.

Geld spielt in diesem Fall kaum eine Rolle da ich derzeit noch Zuhause lebe und noch keine großen Abgaben habe ^^ bin allerdings noch in der Ausbildung ).

Nun zu meinem System:

2x Saphire Radeon 4890 2gb GDDR5

Amd Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 3,8 Ghz

4 GB DDR3 Ram

Mainboard: irgendeines von AS rock weiß aber leider nicht genau welches 

jedoch könnte es vielleicht auch eine alternative darstellen einfach ein bisschen mehr in die Kühlung zu investieren um damit die Grakas ein bisschen zu übertakten.

Ich bin mir leider nicht so ganz sicher was ich genau tun soll.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein bisschen helfen^^

achja ich kann euch falls es euch interessiert mal ein paar daten zu den fps geben falls euch diese interessieren. ( alles Ultra und im vollen Gefecht)

Crysis 2 - 35 fps

Crysis 1 -  60 fps

BF 3 Kampagne in etwa 28 fps

Mafia 2 35- 40 fps

Wow 25 er Raid 43 fps

Starcraft 2 40 fps

ich würde diese Fps gerne auf 60 erhöhen können 

wie gesagt Kosten ist erst einmal eine Nebensache  lasst Eure Vorschläge hören


----------



## Littlecool (28. Februar 2012)

Warten bis Kepler kommt und dann 1x GTX 680 holen gff. sogar 1x GTX 690, oder 2x HD 7970? 
Deine Auflösung ist? 1080/1200p?


RAM vll 4GB dazu kaufen da schön billig.

SLI wird dein board sicher nicht können... wenn geld Nebensache ist, ggf. LGA 1155 holen?

Und wenns komplette Nebensache is, LGA 2011 mit der Passenden CPU? 
Wenn man schon dabei ist, wie schauts aus mit SSD? dafür wäre dann SATA 6 ein Argument.
Aber alles nur vorschläge.

Mit sachen eine GTX 560 Ti reicht, fange ich garnicht erst an, wenn ich sehe was du im PC hast.


Deine CPU müsste eig für fast alles noch reichen... aber wer kann der kann, wer möchte der machts halt einfach


----------



## cErIaTz (28. Februar 2012)

achja sry^^ Bildschirmauflösung ist selbstverständlich 1950x1080^^ 24 zoll xD

ssd würd ich mir auch gerne mal zulegen , aber ist mir momentan noch nicht so wichtig blöde frage aber was ist kepler?

und nochmal edit xD

sry aber ich hab echt viele fragen 

ich habe mal gehört das sich nvidia und amd zoffen stimmt das?


----------



## Littlecool (28. Februar 2012)

Bei deinem Mainboard, welches alt ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr sehr gering das SLI geht, liegt am Chipsatz.

Kepler ist die nächste Generation von Nvidia Wahrscheinlich "GTX 6XX"

Stell halt deine fragen, dafür ist ein forum da


----------



## cErIaTz (28. Februar 2012)

welches mainboard empfielst du da?


----------



## Tilhor (28. Februar 2012)

Für die neuen Grafikkarten braucht man doch kein neues Mainboard?
Außer die Performance-Unterschiede zu PCI 2.0 und 3.0 sind so groß, dass du fast alles neu brauchst.


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Februar 2012)

Ich würd pauschal sagen HD 7970. Wobei die ja grade erst rauskam und deshalb noch relativ teuer ist, du würdest aber sicherlich im vgl. zu 2 HD 4890ern einiges an Strom einsparen.


----------



## Littlecool (28. Februar 2012)

Mit AMD Sachen, ausgenommen Grafikkarten, kenne ich mich so gut wie 0 aus. Von dem her kann ich dir kein Mobo "empfehlen"

Aber wie gesagt, du brauchst eh nur ein neues wenn du SATA 6 inkl. SSD haben willst, und SLI anstelle von CF laufen lassen willst.

Ist dieser Fall gegeben und Geld ist Nebensache, würde ich dir LGA 1155 oder wenn du Pure power haben willst, die auch dementsprechend kostet, LGA 2011 empfehlen.(Du kannst damit dann sowohl SLI als auch CF laufen lassen)

RAM+Festplatten (Wenn denn SATA) kannst du mit deinem Gehäuse und dem Netzteil natürlich übernehmen.


Willst du "nur" CF laufen lassen, und dir die Performance einer SATA 3 SSD reicht, kannst du mit deinem bisherigen MOBO und CPU verweilen.

Bei AMD würde ich atm zu 2x HD 6970 greifen(sofern du CF beibehalten willst). Bei NVIDIA ist es eigentlich klüger zu warten, bis die 6er Serie kommt.


----------



## mristau (28. Februar 2012)

Ist nicht auch seit den P55er Intel Chipsätzen auch dort SLI möglich, ich meine sowas gelesen zu haben
Also bei den X68 hab ich jedenfalls schon einige Boards gesehen, die beides bieten

Aber jedenfalls ist der Unterschied von Pcie 2 zu Pcie 3 marginal, selbst bei einer HD7970, hat PC Games Hardware im aktuellen Heft getestet.


----------



## Littlecool (28. Februar 2012)

P55, X68, X58 etc etc das sind Chipsätze auf Intel Mainboards und nicht von AMD.

Soweit ich weis können die AMD 970 und 990x Chipsätze SLI und/oder CF.


Von PCI-e2.0 und 3.0 ist hier gar keine rede. Bis Grafikkarten die volle Bandbreite nutzen, dauert es eh noch.


----------



## cErIaTz (28. Februar 2012)

okay also danke für die Tipps 

also so als final answer würd ich sagen kauf ich mir 2x die 6970 und dann neues mainboard und 120 gb ssd ich hoffe das meine wahl gut war


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. Februar 2012)

Wieso bitte ein neues Mainboard? Prozessor und Mainboard reichen völlig aus. Übrigens stimmt es nicht, dass alle AMD-Mainboards kein SATA 3 unterstützen, ich habe ein ASRock 880GMH/U3S3 und das hat 2x SATA 3-Schnittstellen.


----------



## mristau (28. Februar 2012)

Also ich würde kein Crossfire System mehr mit der vorigen Edition aufbauen, das Geld würde ich dann eher für eine 7950/7970 nehmen, oder wenn du willst 2 davon. Aber das ist meine eigene Meinung


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Februar 2012)

Ich würds auch unsinnig finden 2 6970 zu kaufen ^^.
Abgesehen davon, dass Mikroruckler immernoch ein Thema sind würd ich mir nur noch eine Graka kaufen.
Mit einer 7970 läuft jetzt halt alles flüssig, aber wenn ich so sehe was die Keppler versprechen, dann würde ich persönlich nicht über 500 Euro in eine Graka investieren.

Dein Rechner ist zumindest schnell genug, damit alles auf Hoch läuft. Warte bis zum Sommer und rüste dann gleich einmal richtig auf Ivybridge+Keppler um.



> Von PCI-e2.0 und 3.0 ist hier gar keine rede. Bis Grafikkarten die volle Bandbreite nutzen, dauert es eh noch.


Es macht Unterschiede, wenn auch keine signifikanten.
Und 8 Lanes PCIe 3.0 sind halt auch wieder 16 Lanes 2.0 von der Geschwindigkeit her.
Also für SLI/Crossfire stelle ich mir das interessant vor.


----------



## Xidish (28. Februar 2012)

Ich persönlich würde ja auch noch ein bischen abwarten.
Erst kommt demnächst die Cebit, wo evtl. so einige Neuigkeiten vorgestellt werden.
Danach purzeln eh wieder die Preise einiger jetzt aktuellen Sachen.

Was dann nun wie zu empfehlen sei, das wissen andere Spezis hier eher.

Was ich gerade vom Lesen her sehr interessant finde, ist folgendes Mainboard.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

->Quelle

Hauptsache sowas wird von den Herstellern nicht nur so schön präsentiert. obwohl es noch nicht so ganz supported wird!

Bald soll es auch Kühlungen bei Mainboards und Prozessoren geben, bei denen das System aus der Tierwelt (nem Vogel) abgeguckt wird.
Dazu kam auch erst letztens ne Sendung im TV, daß dieses Kühlsystem unglaubliche Zukunft hat, auch für unser ganzes Energie bzw. Heizsystem.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Februar 2012)

Naja die Frage ist halt was dein Ziel ist.
Mein Rechner ist jetzt auf besonders gute Kühlung ausgelegt, auf Stabilität, auf Übertaktbarkeit und auch etwas auf Ruhe.
Demzufolge werde ich mir bei der momentan Entwicklung knapp 5 Jahre keine Sorge um Prozessorleistung machen müssen .


----------



## mristau (28. Februar 2012)

PCGH hat das getestet im aktuellen Heft mit PCIE 2/3 und 8/16 Lanes

es gab dort zw. PCIE 2 x16 und PCIE 3 x16 kaum Unterschiede, ebenso auch zw. PCIE x16 und x8
außer ein paar einzelnen Spielen.
Den ganzen Artikel hab ich allerdings nicht mehr im Kopf, hab das nur im Laden angelesen ^^


----------



## Littlecool (28. Februar 2012)

PCI-e 3.0 soll mit X8 genau die gleiche Performance rate wie PCI-e X16 haben.
Doch wie will man PCI-e 3.0 gscheid testen wenn man keine Hardware hat, die speziell für PCI-e 3.0 gemacht ist=?


@Topic:

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch warten und mir dann IVY +Kepler und sonstwas zu holen 


Immo ist die beschissenste zeit im Jahr um sich irgendwie neue PC Hardware zu holen die auch lange halten soll.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Februar 2012)

> Immo ist die beschissenste zeit im Jahr um sich irgendwie neue PC Hardware zu holen die auch lange halten soll.



Naja ein 2700k und eine 7970 werden defintiv lange halten .
Es ist IMMER eine schlechte Zeit.


----------



## Littlecool (29. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mein i7-2600K seit 13. Januar  2011 
Der war jetzt seit einem Jahr somit das beste was man bekommen konnte, für einen moderaten Preis 

Wenn man sich jetzt nen 2700k Kauft, natürlich reicht der lange. Er ist aber dann mit Ivy aber nicht mehr DIE CPU 

Mit der GPU ist das ja auch wieder anders, wenn man sich aber nen komplett paket holen will, dann sollte man auch warten bis Nvidia seinen Gegenschlag rausbringt und dann entscheidet ob doch AMD oder Nvidia


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Immo ist die beschissenste zeit im Jahr um sich irgendwie neue PC Hardware zu holen die auch lange halten soll.



Siehe Caps....
Wenn du danach gehst, kannste nie was neu kaufen.

Ich hab meinen PC im Winter 2010 gekauft und hab somit jetzt über ein Jahr und kann noch praktisch alles flüssig zocken auf Full HD was auf dem Markt ist.

Obwohl damals viele meinten, es sei eine "schlechte Jahreszeit" für einen PC kauf.

Dann ist Frühling und Sommer also auch schlecht 
Im Ernst: Ist völlig Latte wann man einen kauft - einzige Ausnahme sind spezielle Hardwareentwicklungen, deren Veröffentlichung ggf. kurz bevor steht.


----------



## mristau (29. Februar 2012)

Ich hab meine PCs einmal im Januar 2004 gekauft, damit war ich lange super zufrieden, einmal im Spätsommer 2007, im nachhinein war der Kauf im Spätsommer verfrüht, weil dort kurz drauf neue Grafikkarten rausgekommen sind, da hatte ich mich noch nicht so ums Timing gekümmert. Mittlerweile nutze ich immer noch den 2. PC, aufgerüstet mit 4GB RAM zusätzlich, C2Q Q9505 und GTX260
Heute würde ich dort schon mehr drauf schauen, aber auch nicht den Kauf endlos verzögern, weil ja immer wieder was neues kommt.
Sinnvoll wäre es schon manchmal zu warten, aber nur so 1-2 Monate, gerade nach der Cebit die jetzt dann kommt, sind viele Neuigkeiten da, oder stehen kurz bevor. Da würde ich jetzt nicht noch vorher nen PC kaufen.

was ich im Moment bräuchte wäre ne Grafikkarte, aber wenn ich die aktuellen AMD kaufen wollte, müsste ich selbst für die 7950 schon ca. 400&#8364; ausgeben, dort würde ich natürlich auf Kepler warten, dass sich die Preise einpendeln.
Für CPUs könnte es sich lohnen, je nachdem wie dringend es ist, auf Ivy Bridge zu warten.

Beim aufrüsten von nem älteren PC kann es sich auch nur lohnen, auf aktuelle Neuigkeiten zu warten, wenn es nicht wegen Defekt dringend ist, denn nach Neuerscheinungen fallen in der Regel die Preise für älteres nochmal


----------

